# so my preamp tube is a 5879...



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

(meant for radio equipment back in the 50's)


in my amp it seems to work just fine 
and 
the amp sounds good to my ear

i'm just wondering if it's possible or advisable to change it to something more common in terms of what cats use for preamp tubes

from 'conversations' i've had
the 5879 was meant to be a low noise/low gain tube,
which for my uses works very well,
but i've read online says these tubes are kinda crappy as preamp tubes.

cant' say i agree or that i evewn know either way.

in terms of brands or makes of 5879 
(which i know are probably all old stock items right?)
who would be able to make good recommendations
for the best ones i would use 

it's in a 15 watt amp that i'd like to be as smooth/mellow and low gain as possible

any opinions or thought are helpful


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

The only opinion that matters truthfully as to sound, is your own. We can give you guides as to what sounds good or how it sounds, but that's about it.

They're going pretty cheap since the US markets are tanking, now's the time to buy:
http://search.ebay.ca/5879_Consumer-Electronics_W0QQcatrefZC12QQsacatZ293

** append **

They're awesome in HiFi, they'll have use in guitar. For lower gain, triode them 

Cheers!


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm going make that dude an offer


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

a Pack of Wolves said:


> (meant for radio equipment back in the 50's)
> 
> 
> in my amp it seems to work just fine
> ...


A 5879 is a pentode tube. There really isn't a drop in equivalent. If you understood your specs and were willing to rewire the socket...

The 12AX7 family are dual triodes. Apples and oranges.

:food-smiley-004:


----------

